# vcd/wmv to iDVD



## atarirec (May 24, 2009)

Hello. 

I've quite a few vcd's and many avi/wmv files that I'd like to burn onto a DVD with iDVD. With iDVD, can I simply drag the avi/wmv the files and then burn onto a DVD? Also, with the files on the vcd, is there a way I can just copy the files from the vcd and burn it onto a DVD with iDVD? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JeffCGD (Jun 13, 2009)

If you want to MAKE a DVD video disc, It all comes down to how iDVD reads your source content.

Most of your VCDs and AVI's will use one of a few codecs, probably some version of DivX, while your wmv's are using some version of Windows Media Video. Out of the box, Quicktime (which iDVD uses to playback and render content) has little or no support for either of these codecs. But you can add them with an official Shareware DivX Pro licence (for exporting) or with Perian (although this may only enable playback, not exporting; I'm not sure), and with the Shareware Flip4Mac Pro Quicktime plug-in. Using these, you may be able to load your content directly into iDVD, although I suspect it is more likely that you will have to use these to convert your content to a more Quicktime/iDVD format such as Mov before building your iDVD project.


If you just want to copy the content onto a DVD disc, then you would burn the contents like any other DVD data disc, though you may have some playback issues on a DVD player depending on folder structure.


----------

